# the 2005 WMAA US Training Camp & 40th Birthday Bash!



## James Miller (Feb 23, 2005)

Im proud to announce the *2005 WMAA US Training Camp & 40th Birthday Bash!*

The camp information is as follows:

*When is the camp?*
June 3 - 5, 2005
*
Where are we training?*
WMAA Headquarters (Horizon Martial Arts)
252 Center Road
West Seneca (Buffalo), NY 14224 
*
What to bring?*
Arnis Sticks
Training Dagger
Elbow & Knee Pads 
Focus Pads & Gloves

*Cost? *
*WMAA Members * 
$149 by May 17, 2005		
$199 after May 17, 2005		
Call about Group rates.

*Non - Members*
$199 by May 17, 2005
$249 after May 17, 2005

*Who are the Insrtuctors?*
*Datu Tim Hartman* has been a personal student of Grand Master Remy Presas for over 15 years. He has been featured in Black Belt and Filipino Martial Arts Magazine. In addition to teaching in the United States Mr. Hartman has also taught in Canada, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, and England. Since Grand Master Presas retirement Mr. Hartman has formed the World Modern Arnis Alliance to help preserve the foundations of the art and share it with the next generation of students. For more about Datu Hartman go to www.DatuHartman.com


*Punong -Guro Rick Manglinong* started training with GM Presas in the 70's on the West Coast. In addition to being a 5th degree under the WMAA, he also holds a 6th degree under GM Ernesto Presas in the art of Kombaton. PG Rick is an excellent teacher with the ability to inspire students to reach new heights in their training. For more about PG Manglinong go to www.manglinongmartialarts.com


*Julie Kedzie* has been training in the martial arts since the age of five.  She currently holds a third degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do and is certified a coach in Erik Paulsons Combat Submission Wrestling.  She has studied a variety of additional systems, including Modern Arnis, Sayoc Kali, and Brazilian jujitsu. Julie is featured on the cover of the Hook N Shoot Revolution 2 DVD, showcasing a variety of women who have pioneered the sport of Mixed Martial Art (MMA). For more on Julie go to www.JulieKedzie.com 

*Matt Dorsey* is a 30 year veteran martial arts practitioner and school owner for 25 years.  He currently owns two schools in Rochester, New York with over 500 students in total.  He manages 3 full-time and 8 part-time employees and is currently making plans for a third location. Besides running his schools, Mr. Dorsey does consulting for martial arts and fitness business owners and has been a featured speaker at the EFC National Convention, the AAU National Championships and at Andrew Woods Mastermind Martial Arts Weekend. He has also taught martial arts business success at Mike Campos Super Summer Seminar camp.  He has consulted with the Buffalo Martial Arts group and directs the Rochester Martial Arts Association.

Mr. Dorsey takes his business seriously  he reads over twenty books per year on business management, marketing, sales, psychology and money management.  He networks with school owners across the country, keeping on top of the latest trends and ideas in the martial arts business.  

Mr. Dorsey is a 6th Degree Black Belt in Isshin Ryu karate, 2nd degree in Iaido with additional experience in Jujitsu, Kali and Tai Chi.  He is also the Northeast Region Director for the AAU (Amateur Athletic Union) National Karate program and on the Executive Committee and Referee Council. 

*Bob Hubbard* is president of SilverStar WebDesigns Inc., a Web site design and hosting company located in Buffalo, NY. SilverStar designs, hosts and provides consulting services for a wide range of international clients, including those in the martial arts, health, legal and sports industries as well as small businesses.

In addition to SilverStar, Bob is also the owner and technical administrator of MartialTalk.com, a leading destination for martial arts enthusiasts on the Internet.  Serving over 81,000 visitors monthly, Martial Talk was listed as one of the top 3 martial arts sites by Black Belt Magazine in 2004.

More to follow.
 :asian:


----------



## James Miller (Feb 23, 2005)

*Special Features*

This camp will be different than the previous camp. We will have separate classes for the school owners in school management and internet applications for your schools. 

*Thursday night *
We will be having a class for Brown and Black belts prior to the official start of the camp. This class will be a "problem solving" class. WMAA members can attend Thursday night at no additional cost. 
*
Saturday night *
We will be having a banquet to celebrate our gathering and to get to know the members of the Modern Arnis community. This years party will have a Las Vegas theme. There will be poker tables and slot machines for set up for everyones enjoyment. We will also have demonstrations by several of the instructors attending, in addition to the return of WMAA Jr. Demo team. Added to all of the festivities will be the celebration of the* WMAA founder Datu Hartmans 40th Birthday.*

artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 23, 2005)

The WMAA site will be updated soon with more detailed information on this year's event. Hope to see you all there!

PS. No gifts are required.


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Feb 23, 2005)

All of the camps have been great learning experiences! I highly recommend attending. :wink:


----------



## James Miller (Feb 23, 2005)

Forgot banner.


----------



## ace (Feb 23, 2005)

I will be There artyon:


----------



## Cebu West (Feb 24, 2005)

We're in, and looking foreward to camp

SAL   :cheers:


----------



## James Miller (Mar 16, 2005)

We have just confirmed that one of our sponsors ( www.martialartsphotography.com ) will be setting up at the camp to do professional photo shoots for any one who is interested. Rates will vary based on what packages people are interested in, for more information on booking a shoot contact MA Photography at KimZ@martialartsphotography.com .


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow! Forty years!!!


----------



## James Miller (Mar 21, 2005)

It should make for a great *celebration!* Ive been told that many of the _*Old Timers*_ will be coming for Datus birthday.

artyon:


----------



## James Miller (Mar 29, 2005)

A couple months until the camp the pre-registrations have started to come in!  Im also excited to announce a new sponsor. *RST Collectibles* has donated a full size casino slot machine to be given away as a door prize! The machine is valued at *$400*. Every year we have a couple door prizes and this year looks to have the most yet! We would like to thank *RST Collectibles* for their generous donation!

artyon:


**Model may vary from one in picture.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 29, 2005)

Bummer.  I don't think I can go.  Drat.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 29, 2005)

There's always next years camp!


----------



## NARC (Mar 29, 2005)

%-} Count me in too %-}


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 17, 2005)

After just finishing a successful seminar here in Philly I'm looking foreword to the Buffalo Camp in June. The Cebu West guys are signed up and ready to go. This is going to be a great camp.

On a personal note I will be donating two custom stick bags and two pair of Okinawan pocket sticks w/pouches to be given away as door prizes during the camp banquet.

I hope to see some MT faces in Buffalo.  

Sal


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to getting back in town!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 20, 2005)

Cebu West said:
			
		

> After just finishing a successful seminar here in Philly I'm looking foreword to the Buffalo Camp in June. The Cebu West guys are signed up and ready to go. This is going to be a great camp.
> 
> On a personal note I will be donating two custom stick bags and two pair of Okinawan pocket sticks w/pouches to be given away as door prizes during the camp banquet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support!
 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 21, 2005)

The WMAA camp site is now live. Follow this link for more information on this year's camp.

http://www.wmarnis.com/2005nycamp/

 :asian:


----------



## James Miller (May 20, 2005)

20 people pre-registered and more on the way! This has the looks of a great camp.

artyon:


----------



## James Miller (May 24, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## James Miller (May 30, 2005)

For days to go!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 30, 2005)

I just knew NARC would be there!! Wish I could join the fun!!


----------



## NARC (May 31, 2005)

%-} Flying out Thursday morning, looking forward to seeing everyone at the Camp and look forward to seeing what Julie Kedzie has to cover! %-}


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 2, 2005)

Well it's Thursday morning 7:45am and I'm at the school waiting for the carpet cleaners to show. As usual for camp it's time to hurry up and wait. I'll see some of of you at tonights session and the rest tomorrow.

artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2005)

Heres a short video clip from friday's session with Rick Manglinong.
5mb requires the latest Apple Quicktime to view
There will be a ton of pics and clips out shortly as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## ace (Jun 5, 2005)

This camp was a great time I spent 2day's 
at it. Mr. Hartman had a very intence Session , Rick was very high tec
& julies totaly Rocked. Had a great time wish I could have made all 4 day's.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 5, 2005)

Dang, I missed Julie too!  She's so fab.

I hear it was a good time had by all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2005)

Kaiths short (I need sleep) review
Rough headcount was about 40 people. Energy and excitement were high.  FMAers, if you get a chance to train with Rick Manglinong, do so.  You won't be disapointed.  I'll have some clips of him up real soon. Rick'll be headlining a future MT camp as well, details hopefully in the near future.  Julie Kedzie did some great MMA stuff...very open and friendly.  Datu Hartman covered the fundementals, the scope and history  of tapi-tapi and the new EDT program.  The 2 business builder sessions by Matt Dorsey and myself were well attended as well.  Each year the WMAA give a gift to it's camp instructors and this year was a beautiful watch.  The banquet had several demonstrations which included the HMA kids demo team, Cebu West demonstrating pocket sticks, and a Sikaran explaination by Grimfang. Others will be able to go into more detail on all the great fun that was had this week.
I'll have the pics, etc up soon.  
Locations of video and stills TBA.

I sleep now.  z_z


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Jun 6, 2005)

Thank you for a great weekend, the camp was very informative & fun. Im looking forward to the camp in early August & of course next years camp. Thanks also to Rich & Jeff for helping me out this last weekend & being such cool guys. I hope everyone a great day & Ill talk to you soon.
Bryson


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 6, 2005)

Datu Tim and Janice   *GREAT JOB*

Mark, Bill and I had a blast. 

The camp was well organized and the instructors and content were excellent. 

Good training and good friends, it doesn't get any better than that.

We have also adopted Guro Rick Manglinong as a member of Cebu West. 
We are honored.   :asian: 

Cebu West


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll be writing up a review for the WMAA web site.  To expand on what Kaith wrote, I'll jot a few quick notes here.  Forgive me for not going more in-depth, but we got back at 11:30 last night after a nine and a half hour drive, and I'm fried.

The Camp had an interesting blend of technique offered this year with Rick Manglinong, Datu Hartman, and Julie Kedzie teaching.  Kaith and Matt Dorsey also got into the game by giving seminars on their respective areas of expertise.  

We started off on Thursday evening with an open mat for those who arrived early.  Tim went over his new method of teaching the 12 basic disarms and reviewed some curriculum areas for instructors who needed it.  Following the class there was stick sparring for those who wanted it.

Friday morning's schedule called for Julie to start at around noon, but she was driving up from Maryland and ran into foul weather.  Tim switched spots with her and started the camp with his Modern Arnis Fundamentals section.  He once again went over the new way of teaching disarms.  He had people apply the 12 basic disarms that Professor taught--but against various angles of attack.  Students were tasked with trying to determine whether the disarm was properly applicable to a particular attack.  The instructors I talked to were enthusiastic about this new approach, feeling it gave the students a better idea as to how to apply disarms.  He covered a number of things in additon to the disarms, such as three basic blocking methods...but by this time I was working with Julie in preparing her section of the camp.  Others here might be able to fill in more specifics.

Julie started her portion of the seminar by teaching basic elements of boxing, kickboxing, and pad drills.  She covered the proper execution of the jab, cross, and hook as well as basics of the round kick.  Students then practiced various combinations on focus mitts.

Following chow Punong Guro Rick Manglinong reviewed last year's double stick instruction.  He taught it at a pace that beginners could handle.  I was paired up with Julie and she had never done any of it before (and hadn't picked up a stick since she started fighting pro).  Before too long she was rockin' right along and having a great time.  They were fun drills.

The double stick method he showed involved some new sinawalis (new for us Modern Arnis old-timers) and a counter fighting approach that translated well to empty hand methods.  After a bit we dropped the sticks and went over empty hand traps taken out of the stick techniques.  Rick's method of instruction is relaxed and effective.  He's very approachable and gentle.  Sure, he poked fun at me and I ended up crying myself to sleep that night...I'm overly sensitive...but with others he was very patient.

That evening Bob Hubbard gave a helpful class on web site development for school and club owners. Prior to the class I didn't know how Google rated sites nor how I could get my site higher in the ratings.  Bob also talked about how NOT to design a site, as well as what one ought to do.  The class went beyond internet advertising, and he dispensed some valuable information on non-internet marketing in addition.

The following morning Julie started her grappling section.  I didn't see this, as I was desperately searching out a cup of Starbuck's coffee with Rich Parson's in tow for emotional support (I'm an addict, I confess, and he calmed me down during when I became hysterical at one point).  

Julie's method is "ground and pound," so she covered basic positioning skills.  She taught an uncontested flow drill of sorts, or a "sumbrada," where each pair of practioners sought out dominant postion on each other.  It sounds like it was a good basic drill for beginners...and most of the attendees hadn't done much (if any) grappling.  I'm not sure if Julie showed any submissions (she certainly knows some).  Primo was there, maybe he could tell us in greater detail what she went over.

After Julie's class PG Rick taught defensive tactics with the cane and reviewed the double stick techniques.  I was by that time primed with a vente coffee and more than ready to train.  Tim introduced to seminar instructor Matt Dorsey and he paired up with me for that section.  Matt is a nice guy and well versed with a cane.  He'd never done any of PG Rick's stuff but quickly picked up on it.

That afternoon Datu Tim covered advanced Tapi-Tapi (with a HYPHEN, I'm told), cross hand inserts, and abecedario as well as the history of the drills and how the term "tapi-tapi" evolved.  

Following Tim's presentation some of the instructors gathered for Matt Dorseys seminar on school management.  Dorsey was an engaging speaker and gave a professional presentation.  He broke down the basic elements of what an instructor had to do to have a professional martial arts club or school.  I found it to be helpful information and particularly synergistic with what Bob taught the night before.

After a break we all proceeded to the banquet.  We celebrated Datu's 40th birthday, ate, drank champagne, and had drawings for door prizes.  I won a set of Sal Todaro's palm sticks (Bolivian made, and encased in a beautiful knit bag) and one of my students, Josh, won a slot machine.  I ended up giving the palm sticks to Eric Charles, as Sal had been very generous in giving me a pair earlier in the day.  At one point during the evening Tim called up PG Rick, Julie, and Bob Hubbard and presented them with a watch embossed on the face with the WMAA logo...and gift wrapped in WMAA wrapping paper.

Sunday started with PG Rick going over previous material from the weekend.  He added in some extra material with the single stick, double stick, and knife.  He taught applications of rompida and abaniko, as well as the doblete method.  While teaching he passed some historical background on various techniques and where they originated in the Phillipines.  He called this section Arnis 101 and showcased it as a preview of what he was going to show next year.  Datu Hartman finished up the camp with training in his EDT (Edged-weapons Defensive Tactics), working on empty hand defenses against a blade.

On a personal note, aside from all the great training I have to say the PEOPLE that showed up was what made the camp so special.  The club that came down from Penn was comprised of a bunch of enthusiastic young men and women.  My one regret was that I didnt get to know some of them better.  I spent some time with Rich Parsons and Sal Todaro and have to say that both of these guys are true gentlemen and very nice guys.  Both are generous with their time, attention and resources and devoted to the martial arts.  Rick Manglinong is easily one of the most likeable people Ive ever met.  Hes a good teacher, too.  Thanks go to Jeff Leader, as well for his work behind the scenes at the camp.

I want to particularly thank Rich and Tim for staying up with Eric until early in the morning and giving him extra training.   I know he appreciated your effort, and I appreciate your recognition of his talent and passion for the Filipino martial arts.

My thanks also go to Bob Hubbard for spending time with Julie on developing her web site.  I want to thank Tim for offering the opportunity for Jules to teach.  Ive known her since she was 12 and shes been like a daughter to me.  Thanks to you all for showing her such kindness and consideration.

Forgive the rushed overview of the camp, but my wife is demanding I take her out to Outback steakhouse.  I confess, I'm in the mood for a "Melbourne."


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2005)

I was tied up this weekend with work constraints and another event, however I must say that I do very much miss seeing everyone this year. It sounds like things went well though, which is good.

Happy B-day, TIm!

I will be there next year though... it would take something severe to keep me away another year... and that is a promise!

 :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like a great time...sorry I missed it.  (Thanks Steve; now I feel worse!)


----------



## grimfang (Jun 6, 2005)

I just arrived back home about 30 minutes ago, so I will keep this short for now.. sleep is an immediate need.
This was an amazing weekend of events. The first thing that comes to mind is just how friendly the entire group is. It was just one big happy family, regarless of where we came from or what systems we study. Everybody left thier egos at home. It was all about learning, sharing knowledge, visiting old friends, and making new friends. 
The amount of material covered was incredible. I can not even begin to process it all and sort it at this particular moment... after a good night of sleep I will be able to reflect on the specifics with a bit more clarity.
It was a great pleasure to finally meet some more of the MT gang. I am afraid to even start mentioning them all by name.. I would feel really bad if I were to accidently leave anyone off the list. I look forward to meeting everyone again, hopefully many more times. Like I said before, it was just one big happy family.
I would like to specifically thank Mr. Hartman and Janice for taking the time to pick me up and drop me off at the train station, and also for opening the doors to thier home and offering me a place to stay for a couple nights. It was not required of them at all, and many people would not have extended such hospitality. I offer my most sincere gratitude to both, and hope I may return the favor some day.

Anyone who was not there missed out on a lot of fun and a lot of knowledge. Overall, the entire weekend was the type of experience that the matrial arts is supposed to be about. It was a well organized, entertaining, and classy act from start to finish.
I'll give details later. Right now, I must sleep.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 7, 2005)

I would like to that everyone who helped to make this another successful event! Most of all I would like to thank Janice Stranc for all the support she gives me as well as putting up with me. 

Thanks to All, :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 7, 2005)

Janice did indeed work hard.  Very hard...and cheerfully.

Got to watch her teach the kids...she's awesome.  Can I hire her away?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2005)

I didn't get as much chance to train as I had hoped due to administrative matters consuming much of my time, but I did get to train for some of each instructor's sessions. I had a great time on the floor and also between and after sessions! It was nice to see such a well-attended and smoothly-run camp. We did some single stick, some double stick, some knife, some cane, some open hand striking, and some grappling.

The banquet was fun and filling! I enjoyed the conversations, and the demonstrations afterward as well. The Thursday night black belt training session was also well-attended and valuable.

Thanks to Tim Hartman and Janice Stranc for all they did to put on this camp. Thanks to Rick Manglinong and Julie Kedzie for coming all this way! Thanks to the Board members, present and absent, for their attention to the administrative matters that had to be handled and the many other things they did. Thanks to Rich Parsons for all the time he spent working with me after the camp and to Charlie Bedell for answering so many of my questions about Sikaran. Thanks to Susan Spann and Bryson Ingram for sharing their insights on Kenpo with me. Thanks to Bob Hubbard for the sparring match. Thanks to all the others I've overlooked!

Thanks most of all to all the attendees--we couldn't do it without you!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I didn't get as much chance to train as I had hoped due to administrative matters consuming much of my time, but I did get to train for some of each instructor's sessions. I had a great time on the floor and also between and after sessions! It was nice to see such a well-attended and smoothly-run camp. We did some single stick, some double stick, some knife, some cane, some open hand striking, and some grappling.
> 
> The banquet was fun and filling! I enjoyed the conversations, and the demonstrations afterward as well. The Thursday night black belt training session was also well-attended and valuable.
> 
> ...




Any time Jeff, You know I like to work with people


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally got done processing all the video clips and photos from the camp.  Should start getting them out to the various sites tomorow.


----------

